# Mosquito Lake POT~A~GOLD dates set!!!!!



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

OMBTT and Jamie Fabian will be putting on a 260.00 entry 2 day huge payout mega-open 08/4-08/05 2012. We will have plenty of info to be out within the next 2 weeks. I will have apps/payouts etc on www.ombtt.com very soon. We also just got back from KY Lake for our classic and results and payouts are up video will be up in next week. Do not miss this open next year it will be impressive.


Jami Norman


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Can't wait for details

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright guys more info for you on this tournament. We have decided to put the entry at 285.00 (mail in) of course it will be a little more for pay pal due to the charges they asses.We will take a maximum of 105 boats so that it comes out to be an even 1 in every 7 spots will get a check. The payout will be structured differently than most other circuits throughout the state. We try to structure payouts that reward more anglers due to the cost of our equipment,gas, entry's etc. It is very expensive to fish these days as everyone knows. It has been very popular in www.OMBTT.com so we will implement it here as well. These payouts are solid for the tournament and we will have a graph showing the payout for all different number of boats as well for all to view soon. Well enough for now here is the payouts on a full field and BB is included in entry.

1st 8,000.00 + Plaques 1 BB Day 1 500.00 + Plaque
2nd 4,000.00 + Plaques 1 BB Day 2 500.00 + Plaque
3rd 2,000.00 + Plaques
4th 1,500.00
5th 1,300.00
6th 1,200.00
7th 1,100.00
8th 1,000.00
9th 800.00
10th 600.00
11-15th 285.00

More will be out soon we are working hard to get this out quickly hope to have registration out within next 2 weeks.


Thanks hope to see everyone participate, Jami Norman 614-496-5212

PS: We are also in the process of firming up sponsors and would love to have some new ones for this event if you are interested please contact me.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

alumking said:


> Alright guys more info for you on this tournament. We have decided to put the entry at 285.00 (mail in) of course it will be a little more for pay pal due to the charges they asses.We will take a maximum of 105 boats so that it comes out to be an even 1 in every 7 spots will get a check. The payout will be structured differently than most other circuits throughout the state. We try to structure payouts that reward more anglers due to the cost of our equipment,gas, entry's etc. It is very expensive to fish these days as everyone knows. It has been very popular in www.OMBTT.com so we will implement it here as well. These payouts are solid for the tournament and we will have a graph showing the payout for all different number of boats as well for all to view soon. Well enough for now here is the payouts on a full field and BB is included in entry.
> 
> 1st 8,000.00 + Plaques 1 BB Day 1 500.00 + Plaque
> 2nd 4,000.00 + Plaques 1 BB Day 2 500.00 + Plaque
> ...


Kudos on the payout structure!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I think a lot of guys will like that payout system there is no right or wrong way to it. I also like to be able to have a shot at 10,000 like mosquito madness and will always fish that event. We will have a full tournament set up for this event for those who have fished with us before you have not yet seen that at the mosquito opens we have had in the past. We will most likely only be having this one event at mosquito lake this year. My circuits and other opens require so much of my time that it is very difficult to have any more. I am very impressed at you anglers up at northeast part of the state! You all want to fish that is shown by your support of so many well run circuits up there.

Jami


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

alumking said:


> I think a lot of guys will like that payout system there is no right or wrong way to it. I also like to be able to have a shot at 10,000 like mosquito madness


Agreed. 
Variety is the spice of life, you and Nip got it going on!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Think I solidified a partner...gotta wait until she gives him the answer 

I just want a bigger plaque than Culln's... or even just one spot higher and a certificate of participation


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> ...a certificate of participation


Now we're talkin!

You should fish the OMBTT with me Nipididdee!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Gentleman we have the link active in www.ombtt.com for the Mosquito Lake Pot~A~Gold. We are still working on rules and we are going to go to 4 flights instead of 3 so bear with us as all this develops. We are ready to take entries now. Pay pal has been activated and the app is available online as well. OGF is the only outlet for info on this event so far. We are going to start printing soon and mail to all our previous Mosquito event supporters. We hope to have apps in the N/E bait stores and around central Ohio hopefully within the next 2 weeks. I am proud to announce some sponsors that are already on board for this event.
Fin Feather and Fur
Knox Marine
Hidden Valley Outdoors
Warrior Baits
Krieger Ford
Englefield Oil
WK Outboardmotorjacks
We are very close to adding another 6 or 7 as well so stay tuned.


Thanks to all, Jami Norman


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

So can we entry now? I checked the roster and nobody is showing yet. My first time for this one just trying to figure it out. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You may enter it is up and running.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Got our first entry already and app is done. We should go into print next week and I will get apps out ASAP. I am going to change the roster real quick so it will be updated within next couple days. Come fish with us in 2012 and have a great Thanksgiving.


Jami


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

That lake kicks my A$$ everytime I have ever been there.. Find them good in practice and than they play hide n seek come game day.. lol


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

**************UPDATE**************************
We have finalized many sponsors already such as Knox Marine,Ohio Pro Lures,Rodmakers,Fin Feather and Fur,Warrior Baits,Days INN Niles,WK Outboardmotorjacks,Hidden Valley Outdoors and more to come.
We already have the Rodmakers stepping up to the plate big time and we will be at his open house this year as well. Fin is stepping up big time as well and I will be making arrangements to be there too for their open house.

We have already 4 teams registered and expect to see things take off early part of 2012. We will keep everyone updated as well. We have entry forms at Rodmakers, Fin and some are supposed to be dropped off at Land Big Fish among other locations. If you know of somewhere we should send them to please let me know. We will be fishing Madness and the Mosquito NOAA events and will have apps then to pass out too.

For those who need a room please call Days Inn Niles Ohio and tell them you are with Jamie Fabians and Jami Normans tournament so you get the discounted rate.

Everyone have a Merry Christmas and be safe this holiday season.

Jami Norman 614-496-5212 or e-mail [email protected]
PS Still awaiting confirmantion on Ranger Cup and Stratos 2x Money


----------

